# lolas beautiful girls



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwww!!! How sweet!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

ohhh just look at them, so small, so sweet xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done all of you,congrats


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, little naked chi-sausages! They are gorgeous! You must be very proud! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That will warm your heart first thing in the morning. They are so precious!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How beautiful!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww... So cute and tiny! Congrats!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chi sausages, I like that comment. The girls are adorable. I would be tempted to go from one to three pups if I were you!


----------



## EickaSullivan (Nov 26, 2012)

Sooooo cute! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

R.I.P little ones.....so sad


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh mama, they're beautiful! So precious! Just look at all that peach fuzz <3
I'm so sorry, I can't imagine. Praying for the little darlings.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

these pups looked premie to me,but I'm no expert.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

susan davis said:


> these pups looked premie to me,but I'm no expert.


In light of the current circumstances, and what happened to these two beautiful little girls, this comment is highly unnecessary.

Rest in peace little babies.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful babies. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Springhillsarah (Dec 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What sweet dears. RIP


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I certainly did not mean to upset anyone by stating that the pups looked like premies. I was just trying to figure out why they died. Again sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

So sorry for your and Lola's loss, hope you are both doing okay.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

poor little lola, they weere so precious & beautiful just like mommy.
How is Lola and yourself doing? hope you're both okay X


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Such sweet little angels. I am very sorry for your loss. But I agree with Susan, they do look a bit premature.


----------

